# Installing XPS foam panels where existing pink bat insulation.



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home located?

In terms of your questions about re-using the fiberglass and going over top with the foam...yes and no.

Technically speaking you could re-used the fiberglass once you have removed the poly that is on top of it, however, you cannot place the foam over top.

It would create a double vapor retarder and would not be proper that stand point nor would it be proper and best use of the foam.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

The home is North of Toronto Ontario. (Richmond Hill)
I was thinking of using the pink stuff for the ceiling insulation but it makes more sense to put it in the stud wall infront of the XPS. The ceiling I could use Safe and Sound.

What would you just use to stick the XPS to the concrete? I've heard people using great stuff spray foam. Would that work well or would it actually push the boards away from the concrete.

Thanks!

Siubeer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are foam specific glues out there that work well.

You also want to think of mechanically bonding to to the foundation wall so that it is not reliant solely on the glue.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Odd window height when the outside grade is below the concrete wall...... Remember to change windows for egress if needed and get a permit for the paper trail to satisfy your H.O. Insurance carrier and when you sell.You wouldn't need to insulate the ceiling if basement is heated.
Gary


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> There are foam specific glues out there that work well.
> 
> You also want to think of mechanically bonding to to the foundation wall so that it is not reliant solely on the glue.


Would this really be necessary if I'm building a stud wall infront of it?


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> Odd window height when the outside grade is below the concrete wall...... Remember to change windows for egress if needed and get a permit for the paper trail to satisfy your H.O. Insurance carrier and when you sell.You wouldn't need to insulate the ceiling if basement is heated.
> Gary


The basement is not going to have any bedroom so (I think) code doesn't require egress. The insulation in the ceiling is more for sound then heat loss. The basement is going to be a kids play area. Kids are loud. Lol.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Most fire codes require egress-sized window/door from the basement. Most allow a bedroom egress window to serve the basement, no bedroom- egress other than stairs up is required- check locally. Firemen need to enter basement when stairs are burning through an egress window with their oxygen tank on their back; http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...r-YVo5&sig=AHIEtbRXqPqFUGZ6B_c_33otStRi7Aff7g

No gap: http://joneakes.com/jons-fixit-database/743

Pick affordable; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis

Home court; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...Hygrothermal_Modeling_Basement_Insulation.pdf

Gary


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

-- Basements [with habitable space] req escape & rescue
opening ………………………………………………….… [310.1]

Dang, are you serious? Then any finished basement in the neighbourhood would need their windows resized... That's nutz. Gotta call the city tomorrow.

"habitable" means capable of being lived in. Is a basement with rec room and wash room considered habitable? I'm thinking that means you have a suite with bedroom.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Siubeer said:


> -- Basements [with habitable space] req escape & rescue
> opening ………………………………………………….… [310.1]
> 
> Dang, are you serious? Then any finished basement in the neighbourhood would need their windows resized... That's nutz. Gotta call the city tomorrow.
> ...


Correct for code in the states. No bedroom, no egress required.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Correct for code in the states. No bedroom, no egress required.


that is my understanding. the thinking is : if people are down there drinking beer (or whatever). they can see the fire and run out. but if people are down there sleeping. they won't see that the stairs are on fire, until it is too late. then they need another way out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Most all (as far as I know) require "emergency escape and rescue OPENING from basements, habitable attics and sleeping rooms:http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec010.htm?bu2=undefined

"*HABITABLE SPACE.* A space in a building for *living*, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered _habitable spaces_. "

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If it passed code at the time, you are likely grandfather'ed in.

If you are going to finish the basement now, easier to do it properly now and only trim the window once.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Many times the builder installs a smaller (cheaper) window with the "unfinished" basement at sale. It doesn't require egress size until finishing, that is when you bring the space up-to-code. So what did the Building Inspector/Fire Department say?

Gary


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

The building inspector has no issues with the window at that size. However he did with me putting the vent through the rim joist.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

A Bilco door is allowable as an emergency exit...I've never seen a basement without some form of one (not to say they don't exist, but you get my drift)...


----------

